# Joomla Update zeitigt AJAX Fehler



## MikeFrizz (17. Okt. 2014)

Die Überschrift sagt eigentlich schon alles. Starte ich das Release Joomla Update, intern, dann steigt Joomla mit der Meldung aus:

AJAX Loading Error: Internal Server Error

??


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2014)

Dann schau ins error.log der Webseite, dort steht drin woran es liegt.


----------



## MikeFrizz (17. Okt. 2014)

Dann steht das hier drin:

```
mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  mysqli_free_result() expects parameter 1 to be mysqli_result, boolean given
```


----------



## MikeFrizz (17. Okt. 2014)

und sonst kommt von Joomla nur:
Es gibt einen Fehler beim Hochladen dieser Datei auf den Server.


----------



## MikeFrizz (17. Okt. 2014)

Die Lösung ist ganz simpel. Joomla zeigt im Informationsfenster bei ERWEITERUNGEN -> WARNUNGEN das die upload filze im php.ini zu klein eingestellt ist. Nun reicht es aber nicht aus lediglich die Standard php.ini anzupassen, sondern es muss die cgi Variante und die fpm Variante entsprechend angepasst werden. Dann klappt es auch mit dem Installieren von Extensions. Auch den großen.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch das Geheimnis um das interne Joomla Release Update zu lösen. Denn das hackt immer noch.


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2014)

Schau mal nach ob Du einen Fehler im globalen suexec.log hast.



> un reicht es aber nicht aus lediglich die Standard php.ini anzupassen, sondern es muss die cgi Variante und die fpm Variante entsprechend angepasst werden.


Das sind die standard php.ini files des betriebssystems. Du musst natürlich die anpassen die zu dem von Dir gewählten PHP Modus gehört.


----------



## MikeFrizz (19. Okt. 2014)

Leider müssen alle php.ini's geändert werden. Zum Glück nur die zentralen. Die AJAX Fehler sind verschwunden.


----------

